# قداسه البابا يأمر بفض الاعتصام أمام ماسبيرو !!!!



## marcelino (15 مايو 2011)

*قداسه البابا يأمر بفض الاعتصام أمام ماسبيرو !!!!

خبر عاجل اُذيع على المصريه الاول وبعدها على قناة ctv  !!!

فى أنتظار التأكيد اللى لو حقيقى انا هيجرالى حااااااااااجه 

*[YOUTUBE]-F5bbwIBfNI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


*هام موقف اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو من بيان قداسه البابا شنوده *

[YOUTUBE]JOdiwygvX_I&feature=player_embedded#at=16[/YOUTUBE]​


*عاجل : وفد ماسبيرو فى طريقه للكاتدرائية الآن لمقابلة البابا شنودة بعد قليل*


[YOUTUBE]-YYYkVdRyFY&feature=player_embedded#at=20[/YOUTUBE]​ ​


----------



## besm alslib (15 مايو 2011)

*انا لسا منزله مقطع فيديو بخصوص الموضوع ده بالمباركين*

*وكمان بقول يا رب يطلع كذب *
​


----------



## sparrow (15 مايو 2011)

بامانه ياريت يبقي صح


----------



## Bent Christ (15 مايو 2011)

*لييييييييييييييه ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## zezza (15 مايو 2011)

*كلام كتير بيتقال على لسان قداسة البابا مش بيبقى صح 
بس لو صحيح الكلام ده اتقال على لسانه يا ريت نثق فى حكمته و كلامه و ننفذه *


----------



## johna&jesus (15 مايو 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> *لييييييييييييييه ؟؟؟؟​*


_* علشان يحافظ على ولاده يا مارين*_
_*اهم حاجة عنده هما ولاده *_
_*ربنا يكون معاك يا سيدنا ويقويك على حملك دا *_​


----------



## marcelino (15 مايو 2011)

*حرررررام*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 مايو 2011)

كلام فى منتهى العقل وتحمل المسؤلية


----------



## يوليوس44 (15 مايو 2011)

لازم نسمع كلمة قداسة البابا لان ام النور معة دائما واكيد لة حكمة فى ذلك    لازم نسمع كلمة قداسة البابا  ابن الطاعة تحل علية البركة   واكيد هو خايف على اولادة  زىما قال  الصديق  والاخ السابق 
 اخوكم الخاطى 
 يوليوس*​*


----------



## tamav maria (15 مايو 2011)

انا كنت لسه باشوف قناة الحقيقه والسي تي في
ما قالوش حاجه غير ان البابا راح امريكا زياره رعاويه


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مايو 2011)

*رجاء التأكد من صحة الخبر لان جريدة المصرى اليوم كان عنوانها كده من كام يوم وتم تكديبها بعدها بيوم
يا رب دبرنا 
احنا خلاص تعبنا ومحتاجين نعرف مشيئتك​*


----------



## Bent Christ (15 مايو 2011)

[YOUTUBE]joNv_BuOXOQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مايو 2011)

*الكلام واضح والسبب معلن وسط الكلام
الصبر نفذ 
يعنى تهديد بالتعامل من الامن والجيش مع الاقباط 
لا تعليق اكتر من كده​*


----------



## napel (15 مايو 2011)

صدق  او لا تصدق هل معقول ان البابا يامر بفض الاعتصم
على ما اعتقد ان البابا له حكمه فى الامر
او من الممكن المستشارين علمو بشى فقالوه لسيدنا


----------



## marcelino (15 مايو 2011)

*البيان دة كدة يعطى الاعتصام صفه غير مشروعه !!*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *البيان دة كدة يعطى الاعتصام صفه غير مشروعه !!*​



*اكيييييد بسبب التطورات وده طبيعى
احنا منعرفش صيغة التهديد كانت عامله ازاى 
مش كل الحقيقه بتوصلنا *


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (15 مايو 2011)

اول حاجة يا دوناا الامن والجيش واضح لحد دلوقتي ان التعامل حماية الاعتصام مش فضه 

غير كدا مع احترامي وحبي وثقتي الشديدة فى البابا شنودة بس لامتي هنسكت على حقوقنا !! يعني هيحصل ايه اكتر من الى بيحصل !! انا اشك فى الخبر لان البابا شنودة اكيد مقدر حالتنا وصلت لايه


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مايو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> اول حاجة يا دوناا الامن والجيش واضح لحد دلوقتي ان التعامل حماية الاعتصام مش فضه
> 
> غير كدا مع احترامي وحبي وثقتي الشديدة فى البابا شنودة بس لامتي هنسكت على حقوقنا !! يعني هيحصل ايه اكتر من الى بيحصل !! انا اشك فى الخبر لان البابا شنودة اكيد مقدر حالتنا وصلت لايه



*حماية اييييه !!!
واللى حصل امبارح بليل ده كان ايه
شهود العيان بيقولوا استنجدوا بالامن قالولهم مالناش دعوه روحوا للجيش والجيش جه امن فعلا ع المكان بس بعد اللى حصل
لو كانوا زى ما بتقول بيأمنوا وبيحموا مكانش اللى حصل ده حصل 
وبعدين اقروا بين السطور
الصبر نفذ دى كلمه ليها الف معنى ومعنى والحدق يفهم 
هو الصح يعنى يسيب ولاده ف النار بدون حمايه ولا تأمين 
اكيد ليها حلول تانيه *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 مايو 2011)

*طالب البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، شباب الأقباط المعتصمين أمام ماسبيرو بفض اعتصامهم "فوراً"، قائلاً فى بيان أذاعه التلفزيون المصرى ظهر اليوم الأحد: "إن صبر الحكام قد نفد.. وأنتم الخاسرون إذا استمر اعتصامكم".

وقال البيان الذى ألقاه الأنبا يوأنس، نيابة عن البابا شنودة: "أطالبكم يا أولادى المتواجدين أمام ماسبيرو بفض الاعتصام، نظرا لاندساس عناصر بينكم قامت بضرب النار وإلقاء الحجارة، وبذلك يكون الاعتصام خرج عن نطاق التعبير عن الرأى". 

وأضاف البيان: "أصبح هناك شجار وضرب نار وكل هذا يسيىء إلى سمعة مصر وسمعتكم أيضا لذلك يجب فض هذا الاعتصام فورا". 

جاء ذلك على خلفية الاشتباكات التى جرت بالأمس وخلفت عشرات الجرحى والمصابين وقطع الطريق وتدخل قوات الأمن لفض الاشتباك، وإحالة 44 شخصا للنيابة. 

اليوم السابع*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (15 مايو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حماية اييييه !!!
> واللى حصل امبارح بليل ده كان ايه
> شهود العيان بيقولوا استنجدوا بالامن قالولهم مالناش دعوه روحوا للجيش والجيش جه امن فعلا ع المكان بس بعد اللى حصل
> لو كانوا زى ما بتقول بيأمنوا وبيحموا مكانش اللى حصل ده حصل
> ...



دوووونا انا قصدي حماية حاليا امبارح كان فى تقصير امني غريب ووزارة الداخلية عليها علامات استفهام كتير اوي 

بس حلول تانية ايه طيب ؟؟ دووونا احنا بشر وصبرنا نفذ من الى بيحصل فينا كل يوم 

عندك فكرة ان فى امبابة ناويين اول ما الجيش يطلع هيولعوا فى كنايس امبابة ؟؟ 

والكلام دا وصلني من ناس فى امبابة نفسها يا دووونا ومؤكد لانه من اكتر من شخص


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (15 مايو 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *طالب البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، شباب الأقباط المعتصمين أمام ماسبيرو بفض اعتصامهم "فوراً"، قائلاً فى بيان أذاعه التلفزيون المصرى ظهر اليوم الأحد: "إن صبر الحكام قد نفد.. وأنتم الخاسرون إذا استمر اعتصامكم".
> 
> وقال البيان الذى ألقاه الأنبا يوأنس، نيابة عن البابا شنودة: "أطالبكم يا أولادى المتواجدين أمام ماسبيرو بفض الاعتصام، نظرا لاندساس عناصر بينكم قامت بضرب النار وإلقاء الحجارة، وبذلك يكون الاعتصام خرج عن نطاق التعبير عن الرأى".
> 
> ...




الخبرررر كاذب اليوم السابع اصلا بتكدب كتير على فكرة 

وبعدين لو صبر االحكام نفذ ايه الى هيخليهم ينزلوا كل القوات دي لحماية الاعتصام وفى لواءات هناك ومتافهمين جدا مع الناس ومع المعتصمين فيريت نتاكد من الخبر 

مفيش سايت للكاتدرائية ؟؟ نقدر نشوف عليه ؟


----------



## Nemo (15 مايو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> دوووونا انا قصدي حماية حاليا امبارح كان فى تقصير امني غريب ووزارة الداخلية عليها علامات استفهام كتير اوي
> 
> بس حلول تانية ايه طيب ؟؟ دووونا احنا بشر وصبرنا نفذ من الى بيحصل فينا كل يوم
> 
> ...





فعلا كلام دا مظبوووووووط ومش بالسمع وبس هما بيكونوا ناويين على ده دايما بعد صلاة الجمعة  ولولا الجيش كانوا هجموا ع الكنايس فعلا ودا كلام من مقربيين جدا لكنايس العدرا ومارمينا


----------



## marcelino (15 مايو 2011)

*مكالمة الأنبا يوأنس للتليفزيون المصرى واستمع  لبيان قداسة البابا شنودة *




[YOUTUBE]-F5bbwIBfNI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​ ​


----------



## zezza (15 مايو 2011)

*مش عارفة ليه حسيت ان البابا اتعرض لضغط علشان يصدر البيان ده !!
خصوصا كلمة " لقد نفذ صبر الحكام "
ربنا يستر و يدبر للخير *


----------



## govany shenoda (15 مايو 2011)

ياربي علي دي اخبار
احنا اللي صبرنا نفذ مش الحكام
الحكام اللي صبره ينفذ يسيب الحكم علي طول
انا بقي من رايي ان الرتب الكنسيه تطلع ايديها من الموضوع طلما هنا بيتعرضو لضغط
اصل كل مره يسكنو الموضوع ويطلع موضوع اكبر  المسكنات خلاص مش ماثره مع الاقباط
انا سمعت ابونا امبارح في المظاهرات بيقول مش هنف الاعتصام ومعني ان معاكم اباء كهنه ان في مباركه للاعتصام ده يصبح الصبح الكلام يتغير


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 مايو 2011)

تأكيد الخبر 
البابا شنودة يأمر الاقباط بفض اعتصام ماسبيرو	
القاهرة: دعا البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية الاحد الاقباط المعتصمين أمام ماسبيرو بفض الاعتصام فورا ، ناصحا اياهم بانهم الخاسرون اذا استمروا في هذا الاعتصام .

وقال البابا شنودة، فى بيان ألقاه نيابه عنه الأنبا يوأنس سكرتير البابا للتلفزيون المصرى اليوم الأحد: "يا أبناءنا المعتصمين أمام ماسبيرو، إن الأمر قد تجاوز التعبير عن الرأى وقد اندس بينكم من لهم أسلوب غير أسلوبكم، وأصبح هناك شجار وضرب نار وكل هذا يسيئ إلى سمعة مصر وسمعتكم أيضا، لذلك يجب فض هذا الاعتصام فورا".

وأكد البابا شنودة: ما يحدث لا يرضى أحدا، وإن صبر الحكام قد نفد، وأنتم الخاسرون إذا استمر اعتصامكم.

ويذكر مئات الاقباط اعلنوا في وقت سابق دخولهم فى اعتصام مفتوح احتجاجا على الأحداث التى وقعت فى حى إمبابة بمحافظة الجيزة والتى أسفرت عن مقتل 12 شخصا وإصابة 232، وكانوا يطالبون بإلقاء القبض على من أسموهم بالمتهمين الحقيقيين لأحداث إمبابة، كما طالبوا بتطهير الإعلام المصرى من فلول النظام السابق رافعين الصلبان والأعلام المصرية وصور السيد المسيح

شبكة الأعلام العربي ​​


----------



## marcelino (15 مايو 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> ياربي علي دي اخبار
> احنا اللي صبرنا نفذ مش الحكام
> الحكام اللي صبره ينفذ يسيب الحكم علي طول
> انا بقي من رايي ان الرتب الكنسيه تطلع ايديها من الموضوع طلما هنا بيتعرضو لضغط
> ...




*تخيلى ان الكنيسه كانت مباركه الاعتصام ولو بصورة غير مباشره وحصل اللى حصل 

اترك لخيالك بقى التصورات السوداء لما الكنيسه قالت بصورة مباشره صريحه لفض الاعتصام  !!
*​


----------



## Nemo (15 مايو 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> ياربي علي دي اخبار
> احنا اللي صبرنا نفذ مش الحكام
> الحكام اللي صبره ينفذ يسيب الحكم علي طول
> انا بقي من رايي ان الرتب الكنسيه تطلع ايديها من الموضوع طلما هنا بيتعرضو لضغط
> ...





عندك حق حبيبتى بس المشكلة فى الضغط اللى علي الكنيسة وبس
لأ ممكن يضربوهم برضه ويقولوا اصل بلطجية دخلت وسط الاعتصام

يا حبيبتى وقت كنيسة مارمينا امبابة يقولوا محتاجين الشرطة قالوا الجيش عندكم
طلبوا من الجيش يتدخل قال معندناش اوامر نضرب نار
طب ايييييييييييييييه؟؟؟
عندك اوامر تضرب اعتصام ماسبيرو المرة اللى فاتت ويمكن المرة دى
لكن تضرب تحمى المسيحين معندهةمش اوامر
ايييييييييييييييييييييييه بأه................


----------



## govany shenoda (15 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *تخيلى ان الكنيسه كانت مباركه الاعتصام ولو بصورة غير مباشره وحصل اللى حصل *​
> *اترك لخيالك بقى التصورات السوداء لما الكنيسه قالت بصورة مباشره صريحه لفض الاعتصام !!*​


 ايوه انا عارفه ومتخيله الضغوط اللي ممكن تكون حصلت علي الكنيسه
بس احنا برضو مش ضعاف 
ربنا يستر احنا ملناش غيرك يارب


----------



## govany shenoda (15 مايو 2011)

Nemo قال:


> عندك حق حبيبتى بس المشكلة فى الضغط اللى علي الكنيسة وبس
> لأ ممكن يضربوهم برضه ويقولوا اصل بلطجية دخلت وسط الاعتصام
> 
> يا حبيبتى وقت كنيسة مارمينا امبابة يقولوا محتاجين الشرطة قالوا الجيش عندكم
> ...


ايوه حبيبتي انا كنت متابعه الاحداث لحظه بلحظه 
وتعبانه كتير من اللي حصل واللي بيحصل 
يعني مهو حرام برضو المصابين اللي رايحين المستشفي يتعالجو يلفو علي المستشفيات يلمو الشباب قال ايه حظر تجول
ده حظر تخلف مش تجول
تبقي في الحاله ديه الكنيسه تشيل ايدها من الموضوع ده
ده رائي


----------



## جيلان (15 مايو 2011)

اتمنى يكملو 
لازم البابا يقول كدة بس الناس كمان لازم تكمل
كفايا الى بيتقال علينا فى التلفزيون بقى وكفايا سيناريو كل مرة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 مايو 2011)

*هام موقف اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو من بيان قداسه البابا شنوده 

*[YOUTUBE]JOdiwygvX_I[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 5teena (15 مايو 2011)

البابا خايف على اولادة وطبعا مضغوط عليه من الجيش
ولكن لو تسمعو اخر الكلام وقول سيدنا ان اللى حصل امبارح مش معقول
ولكن لم يقل نثق فى المجلس العسكرى فى ارجاع الحقوق
ارجوكم ركزو
لا لا لا لفض الاعتصام هما بيضغطو علينا مع عدم اعطائنا حقوقنا
وكما يدعو اننا ندخل الجحور  وليس من حقنا اى مطالب
وصدقونى لو فض الاعتصام هيبقا انتهينا خااااااااااااالص
وليس لنا اى لازمه
نفسى افهم
اشمعنا البلطجيه على الاقباط فقط
الم يقطع السلفيين الطرق ووقف القطارات فى قنا
ارجوكم لا لفض الاعتصام
احنا مش بنخاف ومش جبنا والعالم لازم يعرف مش هنسكت
عاوزين نعرف وضعنا ايه
ولا الجيش هيسلم البلد للسلفيين
دا تقصير واضح وافعال مدبرة وبموافقه الجيش
هل طلباتنا وحقوقنا صعبه بالنسبه ليهم لهذا الدرجه
ان ابنى كنيسه ان افتح كنيسه
ان يحاكم الجانى 
هل دا صعب على الدوله
هما عاوزين يعملو فينا ايييييييييييه


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (15 مايو 2011)

كفااااااااااااااااااااية الخبر صح او لا لازم نستمر فى الاعتصام عشان كدا كفاية بجد الى بيحصل فينا  وكل مرة نجيب ابو غطرة يعمل صلح عرفى وفى الاخر صفوت حجازي يقول امبارح النائب العام اتنازل عن حق المجتمع فى كنيسة صول !! والمسيح لو الكلام دا صح لازم يقال فورااااااا مين ادا له الحق انه يتنازل عن حق المجتمع وحقنا !! وانا بؤكد اهوه من دلوقتي لو الاعتصام اتفض الجيش مش هيقعد كتير فى امبابة ويريت تفتكروا جمهورية امبابة فى التسعينات تقريبا فلازم ناخد حقنا والى عمل كدا فى امبابة يتم اعدامه فورا عشان لحد هنا وكفاية مش هتوصل لحرق الكنيسة احنا بنموت فى تفجيرات فاحنا شهدا بس يحرق الكنيسة ويخوفونا لالالا ويخطفوا بناتنا لا والف لا 

ومعلومة صغيرة هقولها والى يحصل يحصل

عصام شرف اقيل من وزارة احمد نظيف لقربه الشديد من الاخوان المسلمين والمعلومة دي اتقالت كتير فى التي فى والاخبار على الفضائية المصرية وراجعوا سبب اقالته 2005 

اظن كدا وضحت الصورة ؟؟


----------



## جيلان (15 مايو 2011)

*بتوع فلسطين مش معطلين المسيرة
واحنا الوحشين الى معطلين الدنيا والى مطالبنا فئوية ودون المستوى
مجابوناش عالتلفزيون المصرى غير وقت الضرب و البيان
التلفزيون اخد كلمة البابا ان ده تعدى التعبير عن الرأى علينا مش على الى هجمو*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (15 مايو 2011)

لكي توضح الصورة اعزائي : عصام شرف: انتهت المواءمات وبدأ عهد سيادة القانون فى موقع الاخوان 

واضح اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي انه عهد سيادة القانون الاخوانجي


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (15 مايو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *بتوع فلسطين مش معطلين المسيرة
> واحنا الوحشين الى معطلين الدنيا والى مطالبنا فئوية ودون المستوى
> مجابوناش عالتلفزيون المصرى غير وقت الضرب و البيان
> التلفزيون اخد كلمة البابا ان ده تعدى التعبير عن الرأى علينا مش على الى هجمو*




ولحد النهاردة يا جيلان مفيش اعلام وفى ميدان التحرير فى مصورين واعلام ل 50 واحد ميزدوش عن كدا لفلسطين !! كان فلسطين اهم يعني والاقباط يتحرقوا بجاز !! 

الاعلام بيفسر على مزاجه للاسف يا جيلان 

ربنا مووووجود


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (15 مايو 2011)

عصام شرف يلتقي بمتظاهري "كاميليا" من الإخوان والسلفيين ويعد بالاستجابة لمطالبهم
 8 مارس 2011 

الاخوان والسلفيين ينزل لهم بس الاقباط لا اصلهم مش من البلد دي !! مش عارف اقول ايه 

يا جمااااااااااااااااعة لازم نكمل لاااااازم بجد الموضوع خلاص خرج عن السيطرة من كل الجهات 

السيد المسيح هو الى حامينا يا جماااااعة


----------



## جيلان (15 مايو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> ولحد النهاردة يا جيلان مفيش اعلام وفى ميدان التحرير فى مصورين واعلام ل 50 واحد ميزدوش عن كدا لفلسطين !! كان فلسطين اهم يعني والاقباط يتحرقوا بجاز !!
> 
> الاعلام بيفسر على مزاجه للاسف يا جيلان
> 
> ربنا مووووجود




بتوع فلسطين دول هيودونا فى داهية حرب مع اسرائيل واميركا بعدها وربنا يستر
على الاقل احنا مشاكلنا داخلية هما باصين لفين هو ده وقته فلسطين ومش فلسطين مش لما نخلص من القرف الى احنا فيه الاول


----------



## esambraveheart (15 مايو 2011)

*
فعلا شئ يغيظ و يخللي الحجر ينطق
سامحنا قداسة البابا
فكما ان ابن الطاعة.. تحل عليه البركه
فانه مكتوب ايضا :
" لا تغيظوا اولادكم " ​*


----------



## tamav maria (15 مايو 2011)

حكيم جدا ياسيدنا
وكل كلمة قولتها صح
الاعتصام الاول كان ماشى كويس
والان اصبح بة مندسين
طب وتعب هولاء الشباب هل بلا فايده؟
ودم الشباب هل من غير ثمن؟

وهل المعتصمين وجدوا من يسمعهم علشان هم ايضا يسمعوا لهم واقصد بهذا الحكومه.

وفي الاخر كلام سيدنا لابد ان تم اخذه باهتمام ولا يعترض عليه ولكن يذهب اليه القائمين علي الاعتصام ويفهموا من قداسته الامر .


----------



## marcelino (15 مايو 2011)

*انا محتاااااااار !!!
*​


----------



## menasonjesus (15 مايو 2011)

*Anba Ermia الأنبا إرميا
بيان من قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث

يا أبناءنا المعتصمين أمام ماسبيرو ، إن الأمر قد تجاوز التعبير عن الرأي ،وقد اندس بينكم من لهم اسلوب غير اسلوبكم، واصبح هناك شجار وضرب نار ، وكل هذا يسىء إلى سمعة مصر، ويسىء إليكم أيضا.
لذلك يجب فض هذا الاعتصام فورا ، فهذا الذي حدث لا يرضي أحدا
وإن صبر الحكام قد نفذ. وأنتم الخاسرون إذا استمر أعتصامكم ..... الخبر ديه يا شباب من علي صفحة الانبا ارميا نفسه*​


----------



## esambraveheart (15 مايو 2011)

netta قال:


> حكيم جدا ياسيدنا
> وكل كلمة قولتها صح
> الاعتصام الاول كان ماشى كويس
> والان اصبح بة مندسين
> ...



*
لا ..دي مش حكمه المره دي..ده ضعف و تخاذل ..و الحرب السلفيه القذره معلنه علينا و ستستمر  سواء بقينا او فضينا الاعتصام و لن تهداء او تنتهي
دي ضغوط من البيه " عصام شرف " اللي سابها والعه عن عمد و راح يجرى في التوقيت ده بالذات علي افريقيا و من مكانه عمال يتصل بقداسة البابا ويضغط عليه عشان يحسم الجوله في النهايه لصالح حبايبه السلفيين .

عاوزين رئيس وزرا حازم و عادل يحل و يربط ..مش طرطور مالوش لازمه و شخشيخه في ايد الاخوانجيه و السلفيين .​*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (15 مايو 2011)

netta قال:


> حكيم جدا ياسيدنا
> وكل كلمة قولتها صح
> الاعتصام الاول كان ماشى كويس
> والان اصبح بة مندسين
> ...





المندسين موجودين نيتتا فعلا بس مش كتير هما قليل جدا وبيتم التصدي ليهم فورا وبعدين يعني ثورة 25 يناير كان فيها مندسين بس المهم ازاي يتم التصدي ليهم بسرعة 

نيتتا احترامنا وثقتنا الشديدة فى قداسة البابا ليس لها حدود بس لو الاعتصام مكملش هتلاقى امبابة بتولع وانا بؤكد لك على كدا ودا مخطط قديم ومعروف 

دم الشباب هيرجع لما حقوقنا ترجع لانهم ماتوا عشان حقوقنا ترجع لنا فهل نضحي بدماء اولاد المسيح عشان صبر الحكام !! للجحيم الحاكم الذي لا يحتمل ولا يصبر 

واحنا صبرنا عليهم كتيييير اوي يستحملوا شوية بقا واحنا بشكل سلمي واحنا صبرنا على ارهاب وعنف ودمار يعني الحكام مش خاسرنين حاجة من الاخر 

يريت كانوا يروحوا يكلموا عايز اختي الاول ولا دول على راسهم ريشة !! 

نيتتا خلينا واقعين شوية ولازم نخرج برا الكنيسة عشان كدا كفاية بجد الى بيحصل 

لما توصل لمحاولة اقتحام الكاتدرائية والتهديد بقتل قداسة البابا شنودة فلازم يكون لينا وقفة جامدة 

احد مطالب الاعتصام عدم التعرض للبابا باى شكل من الاشكال ولان مش عايزين نعيش فى خوف رعب كل شوية كفاااية بجد يا نيتتا 

ما احنا مش هنسكت ونلاقى بكرا تفجير كنيسة تانية !! وخطف بناتنا الى بقا شئ عاادي جدا كانه بيشتري كانز بيبسي !! لالالالالا بنات المسيح لا ومليار لا يا نيتتااااا


----------



## tamav maria (15 مايو 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *
> لا ..دي مش حكمه المره دي..ده ضعف و تخاذل ..و الحرب السلفيه القذره معلنه علينا و ستستمر  سواء بقينا او فضينا الاعتصام و لن تهداء او تنتهي
> دي ضغوط من البيه " عصام شرف " اللي سابها والعه عن عمد و راح يجرى في التوقيت ده بالذات علي افريقيا و من مكانه عمال يتصل بقداسة البابا ويضغط عليه عشان يحسم الجوله في النهايه لصالح حبايبه السلفيين .
> 
> عاوزين رئيس وزرا حازم و عادل يحل و يربط ..مش طرطور مالوش لازمه و شخشيخه في ايد الاخوانجيه و السلفيين .​*




ايوه انا معاك ياعصام في كل اللي قولته
بس دلوقتي تفتكر القوه والسلطه في ايد مين
يعني لو هما قرروا يأدبوا شباب ماسبيرو دلوقتي
تفتكر ايه اللي ها يحصل 
ممكن عشرات بل ومئات قتلي وجرحي
واحنا مش ناقصين وجع قلب تاني 
كفايه قلبنا بينزف دم علي الشباب اللي راح كله
يعني ممكن اشبه لك الحاله اللي احنا فيها دلوقتي
زي ما يكون عندك طفل عما ل تقوله اسكت 
وهو مش عاوز يسكت في الاخر بتضربه عشان يسمع الكلام
فا هو ده اللي مخوف البابا 
لان زي ما انت قولت ان شرف شخشيخه في ايد السافلين والارهابين
لو هما قالوا له اضرب فيهم ها يضرب 
وهما يتمنوا ان يموتوا مننا مئات بل واللافات


----------



## esambraveheart (15 مايو 2011)

*فين الاراجوز الحمار البرادعي اللي كان مصدعنا  ..فينه دلوقتي من اللي بيحصل للاقباط؟؟؟؟؟
زمانه دلوقتي قاعد في الجحر و بيقول " و انا مالي يا عم ..انا مسلم ..و همه اربعه ريشه و انشالله يولعوا بجاز "​*


----------



## esambraveheart (15 مايو 2011)

netta قال:


> ايوه انا معاك ياعصام في كل اللي قولته
> بس دلوقتي تفتكر القوه والسلطه في ايد مين
> يعني لو هما قرروا يأدبوا شباب ماسبيرو دلوقتي
> تفتكر ايه اللي ها يحصل
> ...



*النتيجه الحتميه لاستمرار  اعتصام ماسبيرو حاتكون تدخل عسكرى دولي لايقاف الهمج السلفيين و الجيش المتعصب الذي يؤيدهم عند حدودهم...و لهذا فكلهم مرعوبين بمافيهم قيادة الجيش و البيه عصام شرف و يحاولون التاثير علي قداسة البابا لفض الاعتصام.
لكل حريه ..ثمن ..و لازم دلوقتي ندفع من دمنا ثمن حريتنا الي خفنا ندفعه من 1400 سنه​*


----------



## tamav maria (15 مايو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> المندسين موجودين نيتتا فعلا بس مش كتير هما قليل جدا وبيتم التصدي ليهم فورا وبعدين يعني ثورة 25 يناير كان فيها مندسين بس المهم ازاي يتم التصدي ليهم بسرعة
> 
> ايوه انا معاك بس ثورة 25 كان لسه السافلين ما عندهم القوه بتاعة النهارده
> وعلي راي عصام بيقول انهم عاملين شرف شخشيخه في ايديهم
> ...



صلي ياساجد لازم ربنا يتدخل لان احنا بنحارب ابليس 
ومايقدرش عليه الا ربنا


----------



## tamav maria (15 مايو 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *النتيجه الحتميه لاستمرار  اعتصام ماسبيرو حاتكون تدخل عسكرى دولي لايقاف الهمج السلفيين و الجيش المتعصب الذي يؤيدهم عند حدودهم...و لهذا فكلهم مرعوبين بمافيهم قيادة الجيش و البيه عصام شرف و يحاولون التاثير علي قداسة البابا لفض الاعتصام.
> لكل حريه ..ثمن ..و لازم دلوقتي ندفع من دمنا ثمن حريتنا الي خفنا ندفعه من 1400 سنه​*



ازاي ها يجي تدخل عسكري 
وفي كل مره لجنة حقوق تيجي من امريكا 
لاقباط مصر والبابا يقولهم مش عاوزين تدخل اجنبي
احنا واثقين في حكومة مصر وعدالتها
ما تفتكرش انه ها يحصل ويجي تدخل عسكري دولي 
جوا مصر عشان يحموا الاقباط
ولكن الحمايه الدوليه اللي بيطلبها اقباط الخارج 
هي مجرد مراقبه دوليه علي حقوق الاقباط في مصر
يعني الحكايه انهم ها يبعتوا مراقبين دوليين لمصر
لتحمي الاقباط وليس تدخل عسكري زي ما انت قولت
وفي الاول والاخر نقول ربنا هو اللي حامينا


----------



## 5teena (15 مايو 2011)

يوه انا معاك ياعصام في كل اللي قولته
بس دلوقتي تفتكر القوه والسلطه في ايد مين
يعني لو هما قرروا يأدبوا شباب ماسبيرو دلوقتي
تفتكر ايه اللي ها يحصل 
ممكن عشرات بل ومئات قتلي وجرحي
واحنا مش ناقصين وجع قلب تاني 
كفايه قلبنا بينزف دم علي الشباب اللي راح كله
يعني ممكن اشبه لك الحاله اللي احنا فيها دلوقتي
زي ما يكون عندك طفل عما ل تقوله اسكت 
وهو مش عاوز يسكت في الاخر بتضربه عشان يسمع الكلام
فا هو ده اللي مخوف البابا 
لان زي ما انت قولت ان شرف شخشيخه في ايد السافلين والارهابين
لو هما قالوا له اضرب فيهم ها يضرب 
وهما يتمنوا ان يموتوا مننا مئات بل واللافات
اولا واخيرا القوه فى يد الله الله
وهو لولا الله ما كان وسط اولادة امبارح كان كلهم راحو
انا شفت المنظر بعينى
كل الاسلحه كانت معاهم والجيش لم يتدخل نهائى
والمعتصمين بدون سلاح لكن الله كان معهم 
اما اننا نفضل كده ونقول نفتكر او او 
ما عاد يفرق معنا خلاص الكيل طفح
وايه يعنى لما نستشهد ياااااااااااه دى حاجه كبيرة قوى ومفرحه
اما منا ثلاث حلول وليس رابع
اما اعطائنا حقوقنا ومطالبنا اللى هيه عادله احنا مش بنطلب اى حاجه زياده بل اريد ان احيااااااااا
حيااااااه زى زى اخى المسلم المعتدل اريد العدل العد والمساواة
واما الاستشهاااااااااااااد
واما تدخل خارجى وحمايه دوليه
ثلاثه لا رابع لهم
الاستشهاد
حمايه دوليه
اعطائنا  حقوقنا ونحس اننا عايشين فى بلدنا 
هو هدف ثوره 25 يناير ايه
مس حريه 
عداله ديمقراطيه
مش راح فى الثورة شهداء من الاقباط
ولا الحريه لكتله معينه بيخدوها على الجاهز
اظن  انا هخرج عن سياق الموضوع لانى بجد متوترة من الظلم ده كله
اسفه


----------



## marcelino (15 مايو 2011)

*عاجل : وفد ماسبيرو فى طريقه للكاتدرائية الآن لمقابلة البابا شنودة بعد قليل*


[YOUTUBE]-YYYkVdRyFY&feature=player_embedded#at=20[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (15 مايو 2011)

netta قال:


> صلي ياساجد لازم ربنا يتدخل لان احنا بنحارب ابليس
> ومايقدرش عليه الا ربنا




اول حاجة يا نيتتا انا عارف احساس البابا كويس اوي لان كلنا قلوبنا بتنزف دم لما واحد من اولاد المسيح يتقتلوا 

بس مش معني كدا ان احنا نستسلم للامر الواقع وقلوبنا تستمر فى نزف الدم 

ولا يا نيتتا فى فرق ما بين ماسبيرو وامبابة فرق شااااسع ماسبيرو متامن كويس دلوقتي والامن من كل مكان بشكل مكثف 

فى امبابة عندي تاكيدات ان الجيش هيمشي من هنا وهيتم احراق الكنائس ولو خدتي بالك من الارهابي الى قال منبقاش رجالة لو محرقناش كنايس امبابة ( كنايس ) ولو راجعتي التاريخ هتلاقى ان فى التسعينات او التمنينات كانت اسمها جمهورية امبابة لانها اتعزلت عن الدولة تقريبا على ايد الاسلاميين 

فهمتي ليه يا نيتتا بقول لازم نفضل ولازم الجيش يتحرك بالعافية وناخد حقوقنا كاملة 

عشان مش سلفي مدعوم من الوهابيين يجي يقتل ابن ملك الملوك يا نيتتا بجد كفاية كدا 

انا كمسيحي ليا الشرف اني اتقتل وانا بدافع عن مسيحيتي ولا انى اسكت وافضل جبان وافضل قاعد فى مكاني واقول خلينا فى سلام !! دول معندهمش سلام يا نيتتا 

لا اموت وانا بدافع عن حقي وحقك وحقنا كلنا فى اننا نعيش كمواطنين مصريين لا يفرق بيني وبين المسلم اى شئ قانونا كفااية دور المتفرج الى عشنا فيه سنين طويلة 

ميبقاش الكنيسة لازم يتاخد قرار من رئيس الجمهورية عشان تتبني والمسجد مبيخدش ترخيص فى الغالب !! اسمه ايه دا يا نيتتا !! عاجبك الحال دا !! عاجبك ان كنيستك تتبني بقرار جمهوري !! وكاننا داخلين حرب لازم له قرار جمهوري !! 

انا بصلى دايما ان ربنا يحمينا ويحفظنا ويحمي ويحفظ مصر لانى بفتخر انى مصري مسيحي لان الاتنين لا يتجزاوا عن بعض مصر للمسيح ونحن اولاد المسيح رب المجد 

جه الدور السلفيين يسمعوا واتمني ان الجيش يتحرك قبل ما الحماية الدولية توصل او ينقلب الاعتصام للقوة وانا اتمني ينقلب الاعتصام للقوة على ان تاتي حماية دولية 

ولو انى رافض العنف من الاساس بس هنعمل ايه !! نروح نقولهم بليز تعالوا نتكلم !!


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *عاجل : وفد ماسبيرو فى طريقه للكاتدرائية الآن لمقابلة البابا شنودة بعد قليل*
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]-YYYkVdRyFY&feature=player_embedded#at=20[/YOUTUBE]​




هما كانوا بيقولو ان القرار بفض الاعتصام أو الإستمرار هيكون 
الساعة 4 يعني دلوقتي 
شكراً مارو علي المتابعة​


----------



## zezza (15 مايو 2011)

*هو قداسة البابا فى مصر ولا امريكا ؟؟!!​*


----------



## esambraveheart (15 مايو 2011)

netta قال:


> ازاي ها يجي تدخل عسكري
> وفي كل مره لجنة حقوق تيجي من امريكا
> لاقباط مصر والبابا يقولهم مش عاوزين تدخل اجنبي
> احنا واثقين في حكومة مصر وعدالتها
> ...


 
http://edition.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/africa/05/08/egypt.clashes/?hpt=T2


*هذا هو المقال و التقرير المنشور علي موقع القناة الاخبارية CNNبعد احداث امبابه....الاسطر الاخيره هي الاهم علي الاطلاق :*​ 
*فمنظمة حقوق الانسان بناءا علي تقريرها الاخير عن الحريات الدينيه في مصر توصي بان يقوم الجيش الامريكي بتوجيه جزء من قوات المساعدة العسكريه الامريكيه الموجوده بالمنطقه ( منطقة الشرق الاوسط بالقطع) في اتجاه حماية المسيحيين الاقباط و الاقليات الدينية الاخرى بالاضافة الي بذل الجهود الدبلوماسيه للضغط علي الحكومة الجديده لاتخاذ تدابير جديده للاصلاح *​ 
*Cairo (CNN) -- Muslim-Christian sectarian violence intensified in Egypt this weekend, spurring an emergency meeting of the Cabinet and public exhortations from Coptic Christians for international protection.*

*At least 12 people were killed and 232 others were wounded in sectarian clashes outside a Cairo church, according to state TV. Officials said violence began over rumors that a Christian woman who converted to Islam was being held at the church against her will.*

*Prime Minister Essam Sharaf postponed a trip to Bahrain and the United Arab Emirates to discuss the church attack and hold the emergency meeting, according to EgyNews, Egypt's official news agency.*

*A small group of Coptic Christians gathering near the U.S. Embassy in Cairo on Sunday called for international protection of Egypt's Christian community and condemned the government for not doing more to protect them. *



*Sectarian tension hits Cairo *
*RELATED TOPICS *
*Cairo (Egypt) *
*Egypt *
*Al Qaeda *
*Small groups composed of Christians and Muslims engaged in heated debate sectarian tensions mounted, but they were peaceful. Soldiers stood in a line across the road to prevent protesters from approaching the U.S. embassy.*

*In the Cairo neighborhood of Maspiro, violence erupted when several hundred people, predominantly Christian but also Muslims, demonstrated in favor of national unity in front of the TV building. *

*Stones were hurled and people threw bricks from rooftops on predominantly Christian protesters. Some people were injured.*

*Chants could be heard of "with our souls and blood we will sacrifice ourselves for the cross." Military riot police with red helmets and clubs separated mutually hostile crowds.*

*Problems between Egypt's Muslim majority and its Coptic Christian minority have been on the rise in recent months, with a number of violent clashes reported between the two groups. Tensions flared after a recently-published U.S. government report on international religious freedom detailed the hostility targeting the minority Copts in the predominantly Muslim society.*

*During clashes on Saturday, witnesses said an armed group of Muslims marched on Saint Mena Coptic Orthodox Church, one of the oldest churches in Egypt.*

*Witnesses said Muslims and Christians exchanged gunfire, sending people running for cover. *

*"With my own eyes I saw three people killed and dozens injured," said Mina Adel, a Christian resident. "There's no security here. There's a big problem. People attacked us, and we have to protect ourselves."*

*There were conflicting reports about who attacked the church. *

*Some witnesses said the group was made up of Muslim fundamentalists, known as Salafists. Others, including Interior Ministry spokesman Alla Mahmoud, said it was angry Muslims from a nearby mosque. *

*Mahmoud said the clashes were sparked by reports of a Christian woman who married a Muslim man and was allegedly being held inside the church.*

*Military, special forces and riot police were called in to try to break up the violence, firing warning shots in the air, according to witnesses. *

*At the same time, at the nearby Coptic Church of the Holy Virgin, firefighters responded to a blaze that witnesses said appeared to have been started by the members of the same group that attacked the other church. *

*Hundreds of residents in the working class neighborhood of Imbaba stood outside as the church burned and two men were seen jumping from a window of the building, according to witnesses. *

*Across the street, residents standing outside the Al Wehda mosque blamed "thugs" for the violence.*

*"It was thugs who burned the church, not Salafists (fundamentalists)," said Jamal El Banan. "We never had such sedition before the revolution."*

*Tensions were high in the neighborhood following the clashes, with soldiers firing shots into the air overnight to break up the crowd, witnesses said. *

*CNN senior international correspondent Ben Wedeman, based in Cairo, described the crowd as "very hostile," saying he was forced to leave the neighborhood after his vehicle was targeted with rocks. *

*A Coptic church in the town of Alexandria was bombed on New Year's Day, killing 23 people -- the deadliest attack on Christians in Egypt in recent times.*

*Ten days later, a gunman killed a Christian man and wounded five others on a train in Egypt.*

*In November, a group with ties to al Qaeda in Iraq announced that all Christians in the Middle East would be "legitimate targets," as the group's deadline for Egypt's Coptic church to release alleged Muslim female prisoners expired.*

*The group's claim that the Coptic Church in Egypt is holding female prisoners is based on widespread rumors of Coptic women in Egypt converting to Islam and being detained by the church in an attempt to compel or persuade them to return to their original faith.*

*About 9% of Egypt's 80 million residents are Coptic Christians. They base their theology on the teachings of the Apostle Mark, who introduced Christianity to Egypt, according to St. Takla Church in Alexandria, the capital of Coptic Christianity.*

*The religion split with other Christians in the 5th century over the definition of the divinity of Jesus Christ.*

*The U.S. Commission on International Religious Freedom, an independent bipartisan federal agency, last month added Egypt to a list of countries named as the worst violators of religious freedom. *

*"The Egyptian government engaged in and tolerated religious freedom violations before and after President Hosni Mubarak stepped down on February 11, 2001," the commissioners wrote in the report. They cited violence toward religious minorities in Egypt including Coptic Christians and non-majority Muslim groups. *

*"Since February 11, religious freedom conditions have not improved and attacks targeting religious minorities have continued," the report said.*

*The group said Egypt was put on the list of "Countries of Particular Concern" for "a number of very specific reasons but one that was a particular concern to the commissioners was the issue of impunity," commission chair Leonard Leo told reporters at a Washington news conference about the report.*

*One benchmark the commission looked at for Egypt, Leo said, was the trial following the Naga Hammadi shootings, which involved a massacre on the day Coptic Christians celebrate their Christmas Eve services.*

*"That, for us, was a very important signal the impunity issue was getting worse and not better. When you combine that with other conditions that have existed, particularly various elements of state sponsored repression, we believe there was sufficient grounds for triggering the (International Religious Freedom) act standard, which is a systematic, egregious violations of the freedom of religion," Leo said.*

*Elizabeth Prodromou, a vice-chair of the commission, said the group noted "both a qualitative, as well as a quantitative, deterioration in religious freedom issues in Egypt."*

*"In particular, we saw a dramatic uptick in targeted religious violence, primarily against the Coptic Orthodox community, but also against the Roman Catholic community and other Christian communities," she said.*

*The commission recommended that the U.S. military direct some of the "existing military assistance" to protecting Coptic Christians and other religious minorities, in addition to diplomatic efforts to pressure the new government with reform measures.*​ 

.​


----------



## tamav maria (15 مايو 2011)

zezza قال:


> *هو قداسة البابا فى مصر ولا امريكا ؟؟!!​*



لا هو لسه في مصر 
بس هايروح امريكا الاحد القادم


----------



## zezza (15 مايو 2011)

netta قال:


> لا هو لسه في مصر
> بس هايروح امريكا الاحد القادم



*اممممم شكرا نيتا 
بس لو فعلا الزيارة كانت رعوية مش علاجية اعتقد ممكن تتأجل بسبب اللى بيحصل ده
و ليه قداسته ما اذاعش البيان بنفسه ؟!!*


----------



## miraam (15 مايو 2011)

الواحد خلاص مش عارف ايه المفروض يتعمل بس كل الى نعرفه ان 

*هكذا قال الرب لكم لا تخافوا ولا ترتاعوا بسبب هذا الجمهور الكثير لأن الحرب ليست لكم بل لله (2أخ 20: 15 )*

ربنا يستر و يحافظ على اولاده و كنيسته انا حاسه ان تفكيرنا و قدرتنا البشريه خلاص نفذت .. من فضلك يا رب مد ايدك و انقذنا


----------



## bilseka (15 مايو 2011)

انا   مع   القرار   ده   علشان   ميبقاش   رجاونا   في   اي   حد   غير   ربنا
احنا   عبرنا   عن   وجودنا   بكل   قوة


----------



## marcelino (15 مايو 2011)

*مكتفوش بالتسجيل الصوتى للانبا يوأنس طلعوه بنفسه علشان يقول البيان تانى 

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *مكتفوش بالتسجيل الصوتى للانبا يوأنس طلعوه بنفسه علشان يقول البيان تانى
> 
> *​



*اه فعلا كان شغال على اغابى من كام دقيقة
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مايو 2011)

يا جماعة واضحة ان فى تهديدت شديدة للبابا

بس لو احنا استجبنا هيتأكدوا ان احنا بنسمع كلام الكنيسة فى كل حاجة

يعنى ان اى حاجة ممكن تحصل هيقوله هى اكيد بتحريض الكنيسة

معرفش ليه التفكير ده جيه فى بالى ؟

شكرا مارو للخبر


----------



## zezza (15 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا جماعة واضحة ان فى تهديدت شديدة للبابا
> 
> بس لو احنا استجبنا هيتأكدوا ان احنا بنسمع كلام الكنيسة فى كل حاجة
> 
> ...



*انا جالى النفكير ده برضه يا كوينا بس بطريقة ايجابية 
بدل ما يقولوا ان الكنيسة هى اللى بتحرض او تهدى هيعرفوا ان الكنيسة و كلمة قداسة البابا ليها تأثير كبير جدا و يتعملوا حساب 
يعنى لو البابا امر ان الكل ينزل هيعرفوا شكل تانى للاقباط هما لسة ماشافهوش 
*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مايو 2011)

> انا جالى النفكير ده برضه يا كوينا بس بطريقة ايجابية
> بدل ما يقولوا ان الكنيسة هى اللى بتحرض او تهدى هيعرفوا ان الكنيسة و كلمة قداسة البابا ليها تأثير كبير جدا و يتعملوا حساب
> يعنى لو البابا امر ان الكل ينزل هيعرفوا شكل تانى للاقباط هما لسة ماشافهوش



انا شايفة اننا لو خرجنا عن قيادة البابا ( طبعا فى النقطة دى يعنى )

هيفهموا ان خلااااص وصلت للاخررر معانا


----------



## zezza (15 مايو 2011)

*و هتفرق ايه معاهم وصلت لاخرها ولا لا !!!!!!
دول يا بنتى بينفذولنا المطالب و كأنهم بيتفضلوا علينا او يعطفوا بيها ..ولا كأن المطالب دى حق مشروع لينا 
""يا رب نحن لا نعلم ماذا نفعل لكن نحوك اعيننا ""*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مايو 2011)

> و هتفرق ايه معاهم وصلت لاخرها ولا لا !!!!!!
> دول يا بنتى بينفذولنا المطالب و كأنهم بيتفضلوا علينا او يعطفوا بيها ..ولا كأن المطالب دى حق مشروع لينا
> ""يا رب نحن لا نعلم ماذا نفعل لكن نحوك اعيننا ""



انتى وصلتى لنقطة مهمة جدا

هما فعلا حاسين كده بس تفتكرى ليه نفذوها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

عشان عرفوا ان لينا صوت

ولما الاعتصام مينفضش هيعرفوا كمان ان احنا خلاص بقينا خارج السيطرة ويرحموا البابا بقى 

من التهديدات او انهم يخوفوا علينا فيطالبنا بشئ ونسمعله

هيعرفوا ايه ديته مش هيعملولنا اعتبااااااااااار تانى خاااااااالص


----------



## antonius (15 مايو 2011)

لا لتنفيذ ما دعا اليه قداسة البابا المعظّم الانبا شنودة الثالث.
واضح ان البابا تحت ضغط كبير...وان اهدافه طيبة, ولكني اخالفه الرأي هذه المرّة.


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> انتى وصلتى لنقطة مهمة جدا
> 
> هما فعلا حاسين كده بس تفتكرى ليه نفذوها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



في البداية انا متفق معاكِ يا كوينا 
بس ولنفرض ان فيه حاجة حصلت تاني من الممكن ان البابا  يكون عارفها 
علشان كده قال فضوا الإعتصام 
هيبقي ايه الموقف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مايو 2011)

> في البداية انا متفق معاكِ يا كوينا
> بس ولنفرض ان فيه حاجة حصلت تاني من الممكن ان البابا يكون عارفها
> علشان كده قال فضوا الإعتصام
> هيبقي ايه الموقف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



طب بزمتك سؤااااااال هيحصل ايه اكثر من اللى بيحصل يعنى ؟؟؟؟


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> طب بزمتك سؤااااااال هيحصل ايه اكثر من اللى بيحصل يعنى ؟؟؟؟



فيه كتير ممكن يحصل ياكوينا 
وخصوصاً انه في كلام بيتقال  ان الجيش هيستخدم العنف ضد الأقباط في حالة استمرار اعتصاماتهم 
مبرر ده ان كده تعطيل للبلاد وقبل كده كان منزل منشور بده 
بس ده طبعاً بيمشيه الجيش علينا بس ​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مايو 2011)

> فيه كتير ممكن يحصل ياكوينا
> وخصوصاً انه في كلام بيتقال ان الجيش هيستخدم العنف ضد الأقباط في حالة استمرار اعتصاماتهم
> مبرر ده ان كده تعطيل للبلاد وقبل كده كان منزل منشور بده
> بس ده طبعاً بيمشيه الجيش علينا بس



طب ده جديد ده العادى

مش بيهدوا ويفجروا كنايسنا

مش بيعتصموا بكل بجاحة ادام كنايسنا ويرموا علينا مولوتوف ويموتونا 

لو مرموش علينا مولوتوف فى الاعتصام هيرموا علينا واحنا جوة الكنيسة بنصلى

لو الاعتصام اتفض هل الناس دى مخها هينفض ويبطلوا اضطهاد ؟؟؟ لا طبعا

بجد لو مشينا من الاعتصام يبقى جبنا وشوية عيال وليهم حق يستهونوا بينا و نستحق كل اللى بيجرلنا طول ما احنا سلبين حتتتتتتتتى فى السلم والاعتصام


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 مايو 2011)

> مش بيهدوا ويفجروا كنايسنا



هو دا المتوقع حدوثه مرة اخري في حــــالة استمرار الاعتصام 
لإنهم بيقول الأقباط اقليه ومالهمش حق في حاجة يطالبوا بيها 

دا انا بوضح لك ليه البابا قال فضوا الإعتصام 
بس انـــــا مع الإستمـــــــــــــــــــرار 
ومرحباً بالإستشهاد علي يد الشرطي​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مايو 2011)

> هو دا المتوقع حدوثه مرة اخري في حــــالة استمرار الاعتصام
> لإنهم بيقول الأقباط اقليه ومالهمش حق في حاجة يطالبوا بيها
> 
> دا انا بوضح لك ليه البابا قال فضوا الإعتصام
> ...



هما مش هيتغيروا فضينا مفضيناش

هيفضلوا يحرقوا ويهدوا ويقتلوا فينا خليها بفايدة بقى

تماااااااااااام يا بوب


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مايو 2011)

*ابونا متياس من ع منصة الاعتصام بماسبيرو قد وضح حقيقة الامر رغم ان الصوت مش واضح ع قناة الطريق
لكن اللى انا فهمته ان امبارح البابا شعر بالقلق ونزل البيان ده بدون الاعلان عنه وكأنه  قد شعر بما  سيحدث
ولكنه كذب انه الان يطالب بفض الاعتصام  او انه يكبت الاقباط ويحرمهم من الاعتصالم السلمى للطالبه بحقوقهم المشروعه
 واتمنى لو حد قدر ينزلنا فيديو يوضح اكتر *


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 مايو 2011)

*الوضع ااصبح صعب جدا ومحير جدا
وانا مش مع فض الاعتصام  مع الاسف لانه مش هيحل
​*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (15 مايو 2011)

*ربنا يخليك لينا يا ابونا كلنا مفيش احكم منك وانت ادراى واحد بمصلحت ولادك وكنستك ربنا معاك ويقويك*​


----------



## BITAR (15 مايو 2011)

*كل ما قيل سابقا وسيقال
من مشاركات جميع الاخوة الاعضاء
له مصداقيه ولهم وجهه نظر لما لاقوه سابقا
من اللامبالاه من النظام السابق
وكان متوسم خير فى النظام الحالى
لكن
لا شىء تغير فى مصر
الاضطهاد لا زال موجود بل زاد
الرشوه والمحسوبيه لا زالت موجوده بل زادت
..................الخ
فقول قداسه البابا بفض الاعتصام
له
مدلول وااااااااااحد
هو المحافظه على الشعب القبطى 
من المندسين
و
الشرطه
و
الجيش
وله الاسباب
سواء المعلنه او الغير معلنه
*​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (15 مايو 2011)

احب اوضح ان بيان البابا كان خوف علينا لاننا ولاده ودا الى اكده ابونا النهاردة من شوية على منصة الاعتصام قدام ماسبيرو 

والاعداد بتزيد بشكل كبير جدا وفى ناس جاية من المحافظات كتيير 

يريت كلنا نصلي لهم ربنا يحميهم


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (15 مايو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ابونا متياس من ع منصة الاعتصام بماسبيرو قد وضح حقيقة الامر رغم ان الصوت مش واضح ع قناة الطريق
> لكن اللى انا فهمته ان امبارح البابا شعر بالقلق ونزل البيان ده بدون الاعلان عنه وكأنه  قد شعر بما  سيحدث
> ولكنه كذب انه الان يطالب بفض الاعتصام  او انه يكبت الاقباط ويحرمهم من الاعتصالم السلمى للطالبه بحقوقهم المشروعه
> واتمنى لو حد قدر ينزلنا فيديو يوضح اكتر *



انتى كنتى هناك يا دونا ؟؟ بس بجد انا مبسوط اوي اننا خرجنا برا الكنيسة والعدد الكبير دا والحماسة والتمسك بالمطالب والحب لقداسة البابا شنودة والاستعداد للتضحية مقبال الحصول على حقوقنا


----------



## happy angel (15 مايو 2011)

*البابا بيحب اولاده وهو خايف عليهم*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مايو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> انتى كنتى هناك يا دونا ؟؟ بس بجد انا مبسوط اوي اننا خرجنا برا الكنيسة والعدد الكبير دا والحماسة والتمسك بالمطالب والحب لقداسة البابا شنودة والاستعداد للتضحية مقبال الحصول على حقوقنا



*لا يا غالى انا كنت اتمنى اكون فى اول صف هناك بس للاسف ظروف كتير بتمنعنى 
انا بتابع قناة الطريق دايما وبعرف منها الاخبار اول باول*


----------



## esambraveheart (16 مايو 2011)

*جاءنا الان البيان التالي من ساكن السموات *
*" استمروا في الاعتصام ..*
*و لا تبرحوا اماكنكم حتي ياتيكم العون السمائي...*
* و لا تخافوا ممن يقتلون الجسد..*
*و حتي اشعار اخر ".*​


----------



## Critic (16 مايو 2011)

*سيدنا ابوس ايدك ابعد عن الامر و النهى فى السياسة انت اب روحى مش سياسى !*


----------



## marcelino (16 مايو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *سيدنا ابوس ايدك ابعد عن الامر و النهى فى السياسة انت اب روحى مش سياسى !*




​


----------

